# Pheasants in the Snow



## ajwildcat (Mar 27, 2008)

So being relatively new to Pheasant hunting, what does this snowy weather do as far as hunt success? Make it harder, easier, no change?


----------



## COWAN (Oct 7, 2012)

I think its a lot better, snow holds scent plus you can see tracks better than when it's dry.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

The snow is unfair to the pheasant. The dogs will pick up their sent much better.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Not to mention the birds will be more bedded down and not want to go as far when flushed.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

They held pretty well today


----------



## Springer (Dec 17, 2008)

Congrats Packfish! looks like you had an awesome day!


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Thank you- it was a great weekend- 4 birds- 4 for 4 and the young one retrieved 3 of the 4 birds. He's not the hunter that the older one is nor do I expect it out of him this year or even next- but he's coming along and he's an enjoyable dog to be around- that makes every hunt a good hunt.


----------

